# Brown dog ticks-my experiment



## Traveler's Mom (Sep 24, 2012)

I was forced to resort to chemical sprays and still wasn't winning the battle. I recently found out about Wondercide, cedar based natural products. Expensive but I spent plenty more on the other stuff and I was still desperate so I bought some of their Evolv spray for the dog and a sample of BioDefense for inside my home.

I experimented this weekend by placing 2-3 ticks in each of 7 ziplock bags. I sprayed assorted chemicals into each, zipped them up and waited and watched.

After less than 2 hours, the Wondercide ticks were dead.
After 24 hours:
Baggie with Raid-alive
Baggie with Precor 2000 Plus (methoprene Permethrin)-alive
Baggie with Telstar (pyrethroid)-alive
Baggie with Lysol-alive (I know Lysol kills roaches so....)
Baggie with Rose Geranium essential oil-alive 

I sound like a commercial but it worked for me. Maybe I just got lucky, maybe it only works on Brown Dog ticks, maybe it was a fluke, maybe the effectiveness diminishes over time-I don't know. I heard some dogs have a reaction to cedar but mine didn't seem to.

I'd be curious to hear if any one else tried these products and what their results were.


----------



## Seer (May 24, 2011)

I have had some luck here as well. I have alot of property so by the gallon was going to force a refi  I went to the natural store and bought the essentials oil and made made my own for 5 bucks. It worked well. Can use the small vial to make a gallon or more of the spray. 20 gallons 20 or so bucks. On the dogs, mix with jojoba oil or other and Qtip the ears with a dab or two, drove them crazy or out of the ears or dead. The ticks that is. I have had to use diatomaceous earth as well both together but not at the same time have done a fine job.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

mmmmhhh -- look into the safety of cedar wood and cedar oil . There is a toxicity to it , one of the reasons you should not use cedar shavings for bedding -- but as I said do some research.
Dangers of using cedar oil solution on dog to kill fleas. Are there any that someone knows? - Yahoo! Answers


----------



## Traveler's Mom (Sep 24, 2012)

carmspack said:


> mmmmhhh -- look into the safety of cedar wood and cedar oil . There is a toxicity to it , one of the reasons you should not use cedar shavings for bedding -- but as I said do some research.
> Dangers of using cedar oil solution on dog to kill fleas. Are there any that someone knows? - Yahoo! Answers


Sorry for delay in responding. The link is to a discussion is about eye infection perhaps due to cedar. The dummy writing the initial comment apparently didn't read directions since there is spray for the home and DIFFERENT spray for the dog.

Having said that, tho, I would imagine some dogs are reactive to cedar but my dog was reactive to the monthly spot on chemicals which lead me to the wondercide site. 

As I previously mentioned, it may work for some or it may not work for some. I was desperate and I was highly skeptical but it's working for us right now.


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

There is another thread about the same (brand - cedarcide) and they swear by it!

I have a link will dig up later - seems cedar is the safest of E.O.'s as parasite repellent and insecticide - certainly less (way less), then chemies. We can all have a reaction to something natural, however, I think the lesser of two evils - known cancer causing pesticides or E.O.


----------

